# الحمد لله أخيرا Primavera P6 Training Course 102



## egy9090 (20 يونيو 2010)

الى اخوانى الذين يبحثون عن كورس تعليم بريمافيرا P6 اليكم هذا الكتاب .



http://www.4shared.com/get/308122693/89540cbd/Primavera_P6_Training_Manual_C.html

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ننتظره من زمن أتمنى أن يكون صادقا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جاري التحميل 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (21 يونيو 2010)

طيب هو فرق عن الاصدار الخامس اللي معانا ايه هما واحد لا فرق تقريبا غير أن النسخة أفضل


----------



## أبو نادر (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير نرجو نتك تعريفنا بهذا الكورس
من الجهة التي أصدرته أين دوراتها....


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## الكراديسى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## hfb117 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## hawkar1 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## gamil_13 (17 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## ramie (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ورحم والديك


----------



## ابن العميد (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abokhadija (23 مارس 2011)

الرابط يعمل ولكن الملف لا يعمل


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

It is now superseded


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود ,,, كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب الرائع واشكر لك مشاركته


----------

